# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turkuun tilaajaväritys?

## Waltsu

Vuoden 2009 ensimmäisen joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen listalla on ehdotus tilaajavärityksen käyttöönotosta Turussa. Ehdotuksen mukaan bussit olisivat keltavihreitä.

Onko se hyvä? Vai olisiko joku toinen väri parempi? Vai onko tilaajaväritys turhaa?

----------


## Jykke

> Vai onko tilaajaväritys turhaa?


Ei ainakaan minun mielestä. Tilaajaväritys selkeyttää ja antaa mukavan yhtenäisen kuvan, kun kaikilla busseilla on sama väritys. Turun tapauksessa johtava väri saisi mieluiten olla perinteitä noudattaen keltainen.

----------


## kivisuo

Tilaajaväritys antaa matkustavalle yleisölle vaikutelman siitä että joukkoliikenteen taustalla olisi jokin yhtenäinen organisaatio, jolla saattaa olla jopa huolellisesti mietitty suunnitelma liikenteen järkiperäiseksi hoitamiseksi. Siitä huolimatta minä kannatan tilaajaväritystä. Ja Turussa tietysti pitäisi olla keltaiset bussit.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Koska yheiskunnalla ei tule olla osuutta linja-autoliikenteen hoitamisessa eikä suunnittelemissa mahdollista tukiosuutta huomioimatta, ei sillä tule olemaan myös minkäänlaista valtaa edellyttää mitään tiettyä värinkäyttöä linja-autoliikenteessä. Lisäksi yksityisen yhtiön omat värit ovat paras mainos toiminnalle, tilaajavärityksen käyttö on loukkaus yritystoimintaa vastaan. Lisäksi Helsingissäkään tätä ei ole koskaan otettu käyttöön ja Tampereeltakin se pitäisi saada mahdollisimman pian pois käytöstä, ei ole mitään tarvetta ottaa sitä käyttöön Turussakaan. Lisäksi kyseinen toimenpide säästää yhteiskunnan ja sitä kautta meidän kaikkien kustannuksia, sillä värityksenhän on maksanut tilaaja (ja jos ei maksaisi, maalaaminen sisällytettäisiin tarjouksiin). Miksi siis tuhlata rahaa turhaan?

----------


## Hape

Itse kannatan tilaajaväritystä. Perustelen kantaani sillä että näin voidaan erottaa brändiksi yhteiskunnan tukema joukkoliikenne ja markkinoida sitä brändinä. Lisäksi tilaajaväritys helpottaa pysäkillä odottavaa asiaksata tunnistamaan bussi jossa kaupungin liput kelpaavat.
Itse ottaisin esimerkiksi Tukholman, jossa eri alihankkijoiden bussit ovat tilaajavärityksessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi Helsingissäkään tätä ei ole koskaan otettu käyttöön


Ei vielä, mutta eiköhän Helsingissä seurata Tampereen ja Turun jalanjäljissä sitten, kun seudulla on vain yksi tilaaja.




> Lisäksi kyseinen toimenpide säästää yhteiskunnan ja sitä kautta meidän kaikkien kustannuksia, sillä värityksenhän on maksanut tilaaja


Uusien bussien maalaaminen tilaajaväreihin ei maksa sen enempää kuin maalaaminen liikennöitsijän omiin väreihin (ellei tehdä tilaajaväritystä, jonka maalaaminen on kallista). Muiden tilaajien liikenteestä tuotavien bussien maalaaminen maksaa jonkun verran, mutta on varmasti ihan perusteltua maalata muiden kaupunkien väreissä olevat bussit omiin väreihin.

----------


## Eppu

Mielestäni tillaajaväritys on ihan ok, mutta jos sellainen toteutetaan, on se suunniteltava hyvin. Rumia paikallisliikenteen busseja on yhtä ankeaa katsella, kuin kaikenkirjavaa kalustoa - kuten nykyään YTV-alueella...

Tampereellakin olisi voitu onnistua asiassa huomattavasti paremmin, jos ei oltaisi hätiköity.

----------


## JSL

Mitä vikaa TLO-väreissä on? SL se tänne tuppasi ajamaan omilla väreillään.

----------


## Rusetti

> Mitä vikaa TLO-väreissä on? SL se tänne tuppasi ajamaan omilla väreillään.


Väreissä ei sinänsä ole mitään vikaa , ne vaan tarttis olla kaikissa autoissa samat. 
Ei mainosmaalattuja 
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/A/An...553%29_HTP.jpg

Ei valkoisia 
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/N/Ny...7%29+hujis.JPG

Ei liikennöitsijän omissa väreissä olevia 
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/S/Sa...HMI-526+VM.jpg

Kaikkien linjoilla näkyvien autojen tulisi olla yhdenmukaisia väritykseltään , ja koska TLO:n kuuluminen ei voi olla velvoite täytyy värien olla poikkeavat niistä. tai sitten TLO luopuisi väreistään jotta niitä voi muutkin käyttää.

Todellisuudessa en usko että Turkuun tulee yhdenmukaista väritystä , koska suurin osa asianosaisista ei sitä halua.

----------


## ultrix

> Koska yheiskunnalla ei tule olla osuutta linja-autoliikenteen hoitamisessa eikä suunnittelemissa mahdollista tukiosuutta huomioimatta, ei sillä tule olemaan myös minkäänlaista valtaa edellyttää mitään tiettyä värinkäyttöä linja-autoliikenteessä.


Mutta koska julkisella vallalla  jota ilmeisesti yhteiskunnalla tarkoitat  joka tapauksessa on valta päättää julkisen liikenteen hoitamisesta ja kun se myös käyttää siihen rahaa, voi se tilata tasan sen värisiä busseja liikenteeseen kuin se haluaa. 

Jos joukkoliikenne perustuu pelkästään liikenteenharjoittajan suoriin lipputuloihin ilman minkäänlaisia tukiaisia, se voi toki olla sen värinen kuin liikenteenharjoittaja haluaa. Puheenaolevan liikenteen osalta liikenteenharjoittaja on Turun seudun joukkoliikenneviranomainen, joka alihankkii liikenteen yksityisiltä ja julkisyhteisöjen omistamilta yhtiöiltä.




> Lisäksi yksityisen yhtiön omat värit ovat paras mainos toiminnalle, tilaajavärityksen käyttö on loukkaus yritystoimintaa vastaan.


 Yhtä lailla sitten EB-väritys on loukkaus pikavuoroliiketoimintaa kohtaan. Ja tätä toisaalta Metsäpietilä-konserni boikotoikin.  :Smile: 

Yksityisen yhtiön värit julkisen vallan hoitamassa liikenteessä eivät juuri siksi ole paikallaan, koska liikennettä varsinaisesti harjoittaa toimivaltainen viranomainen, joka vain hankkii käytännön liikennöinnin busseja ajavalta firmalta.

Ihan samaan tapaan kai nykytilanteessa Paunun oma-aloitteisesti liikennöimällä linjalla voisi  toki lähinnä kai teoriassa  olla Paunun väreissä oleva bussi, jota liikennöisikin tosiasiassa alihankintana esimerkiksi Helmikkala Ky, jos Paunu räknäisi tällaisen järjestelyn tulevan halvemmaksi kuin se, että molemmat ajaisivat eri busseilla sellaiset vuoronsa, jotka voisi ajaa myös yhdellä bussilla.

Pitäisikö jääkaapissa lukea jotain muuta kuin Rosenlew, Zanussi tai Upo? Nehän kaikki tehdään alihankintana jossain Turkissa nykyään. Samoin kuin kännykät ja muukin kulutuselektroniikka, todennäköisesti suurin osa ellei kaikki komponentit samoja. Ja sitten vain lätkäistään eri merkin tarra, jotta voidaan myydä sama tavara kalliimmalla tai halvemmalla kuin kilpailija, kun tosiasiassa valmistajana kuuluisi monesti lukea Hikipaja Changking Ltd. Jopa erimerkkiset autot ovat nykyään identtisiä muotoilun yksityiskohtia lukuunottamatta. Minun mielestäni tällainen brändäys ei eroa mitenkään julkisen liikenteen brändäyksestä liikenteen hankkijan määrämine väreineen.




> Lisäksi Helsingissäkään tätä ei ole koskaan otettu käyttöön ja Tampereeltakin se pitäisi saada mahdollisimman pian pois käytöstä, ei ole mitään tarvetta ottaa sitä käyttöön Turussakaan.


Jos kilpailutus käynnistettäisiin vasta nyt, uskon että HKL, YTV tai tuleva HSL ottaisi heti tilaajavärityksen käyttöön. Muutenkin väittäisin, että viiden vuoden sisään HSL ottaa käyttöön tilaajavärityksen muillakin linjoilla kuin 550:lla. 

Tampereen tilaajaväritys on todella hyvä asia. Ihmiset eivät välttämättä uskaltaisi käyttää bussia, joka ei olekaan tuttu ja turvallinen sinivalkoinen TKL-bussi vaan _joku ihmeen valkoinen veolia, jonka kyljessä on Star Warsin kapinaliiton punainen logo tai jotain sinne päin_. Kun bussi näyttää ja tuntuu samalta kuin TKL:n bussi, ei sillä hirveästi enää ole väliä lukeeko jossain bussin kyljessä pienellä Veolia tai minkälainen kuosi sen kuskin kauluspaidassa nyt olikaan.

Mutta Turkuun: Turun bussien pitäisi olla joko kokonaan TuKL-keltaisia tai keltasinisiä (TuKL-keltainen, TLO-sininen) yhteistariffitunnuksen hengessä. Esitetty Destia-värityskin menettelee, mutta tosiaan tuo mieleen entisen Tieliikelaitoksen.

----------


## Eppu

> Tampereen tilaajaväritys on todella hyvä asia. Ihmiset eivät välttämättä uskaltaisi käyttää bussia, joka ei olekaan tuttu ja turvallinen sinivalkoinen TKL-bussi...


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Ainakin Lamminpäässä, Nokiantien varressa ja Pispalan valtatien varressa asiakkaat nousevat tätä nykyä yhtä lailla TKL:n, Paunun tai Länskän busseihin. Suurin osa asiakkaista ei tee näiden välillä mitään eroa. Asiaan tuntuu vaikuttavan enemmänkin se, onko saapuva auto tyypiltään katuri vai jokin muu. Matalaa lattiaa arvostetaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Yhtä lailla sitten EB-väritys on loukkaus pikavuoroliiketoimintaa kohtaan. Ja tätä toisaalta Metsäpietilä-konserni boikotoikin.


Yksi hyvä puoli Koiviston Auto konsernissa, myönnän.




> Pitäisikö jääkaapissa lukea jotain muuta kuin Rosenlew, Zanussi tai Upo? Nehän kaikki tehdään alihankintana jossain Turkissa nykyään. Samoin kuin kännykät ja muukin kulutuselektroniikka, todennäköisesti suurin osa ellei kaikki komponentit samoja. Ja sitten vain lätkäistään eri merkin tarra, jotta voidaan myydä sama tavara kalliimmalla tai halvemmalla kuin kilpailija, kun tosiasiassa valmistajana kuuluisi monesti lukea Hikipaja Changking Ltd. Jopa erimerkkiset autot ovat nykyään identtisiä muotoilun yksityiskohtia lukuunottamatta. Minun mielestäni tällainen brändäys ei eroa mitenkään julkisen liikenteen brändäyksestä liikenteen hankkijan määrämine väreineen.


Nyt vain sekoitat kaksi merkittävästi eri asiaa. Tuote on eri asia kuin palvelu. Vertailun vuoksi huomannet varmasti merkittäviä eroja käydessäsi S-ketjun ruokakaupassa kuin K-ketjun ruokakaupassa. Huolimatta siitä, kuinka perusformaattia yleensä päivittäistavarakauppa on. 




> Jos kilpailutus käynnistettäisiin vasta nyt, uskon että HKL, YTV tai tuleva HSL ottaisi heti tilaajavärityksen käyttöön. Muutenkin väittäisin, että viiden vuoden sisään HSL ottaa käyttöön tilaajavärityksen muillakin linjoilla kuin 550:lla.


Toivottavasti ei. Se, että Tampere mokasi seuratessaan Helsingin valitsemaa tietä, ei tarkoita, että Helsingin täytyisi sitten mokata matkimalla Tamperelaisten keksimää poikkeusta systeemissä. 




> Tampereen tilaajaväritys on todella hyvä asia. Ihmiset eivät välttämättä uskaltaisi käyttää bussia, joka ei olekaan tuttu ja turvallinen sinivalkoinen TKL-bussi vaan _joku ihmeen valkoinen veolia, jonka kyljessä on Star Warsin kapinaliiton punainen logo tai jotain sinne päin_. Kun bussi näyttää ja tuntuu samalta kuin TKL:n bussi, ei sillä hirveästi enää ole väliä lukeeko jossain bussin kyljessä pienellä Veolia tai minkälainen kuosi sen kuskin kauluspaidassa nyt olikaan.


Tuostahan juuri pitäisi pyrkiä pois! Ihmisten pitäisi käyttää järkeään ja silmiään valitessaan sitä autoa, millä matkustaa. Nythän yksityisen puolella jotkut ovat hypänneet autoon vain sen perusteella, että sitä ajaa tuttu kuljettaja. Tuolla perustelullahan Keskustorin jälkeen ihmiset varmaan ihmettelevät päivittäin kovasti, mihin auto on menossa kun oli tutut värit mutta reitti onkin eri? Jos tuo olisi oikeasti merkitsevä tekijä, joka linjalla pitäisi olla oman väritset autonsa. Tämänkaltaisen jäjestelyn mielettömyydestä (taloudellisessa, logistisessa ja muissakin merkityksissä) lienee turha keskustella. Sitä hyvää aikaa elettiin silloin joskus 1930-1940 luvulla, kun jokaista eri linjaa liikennöi todellakin eri liikennöitsijä omilla väreillään (joskin usein hyvin samoilla väreillä). Siitä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että Veolian kuviointi on hyvin huono ja logon viittauskin on huonoon sf-sarjaan (ST on parempi) mutta se lienee nyt jo offotpicia. Oleellisinta on se, että väritys loukkaa yksityisen liikennöitsijän tuotebrandäystä (ja supistaa kansallisen linjaliikenteen visuaalista kukoistusta) ja on tarpeettoman kallista suhteessa hyötyyn (jota ei ole).




> Ainakin Lamminpäässä, Nokiantien varressa ja Pispalan valtatien varressa asiakkaat nousevat tätä nykyä yhtä lailla TKL:n, Paunun tai Länskän busseihin. Suurin osa asiakkaista ei tee näiden välillä mitään eroa. Asiaan tuntuu vaikuttavan enemmänkin se, onko saapuva auto tyypiltään katuri vai jokin muu. Matalaa lattiaa arvostetaan.


Käytännössä ainoa määrittelevä tekijä on mikä on ensimmäisenä paikalla. Seuraavaksi lienee tekijänä se, onko mahdollinen heiluri (Nokiantie ja Pispala) ja seuraavana tekijänä se, että vieläkään 20 vuoden jälkeenkään asiakkaat eivät tiedä kaiken liikenteen ajavan Keskustorin kautta. Saivartelun välttämiseksi voidaan unohtaa linjat 14 ja 6 sekä palvelubussit. Eläkeläisiltä on tullut eniten kiitosta vanhemman kaluston penkkien pehmeydestä. Lastenvaunukansa lienee ainoa, joka valitsee  todella kulkemisensa matalalattian perusteella.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt vain sekoitat kaksi merkittävästi eri asiaa. Tuote on eri asia kuin palvelu. Vertailun vuoksi huomannet varmasti merkittäviä eroja käydessäsi S-ketjun ruokakaupassa kuin K-ketjun ruokakaupassa. Huolimatta siitä, kuinka perusformaattia yleensä päivittäistavarakauppa on.


Sikäli puhutaan samasta asiasta, että sekä palvelua että tavaraa markkinoidaan ja niille luodaan brändi. Tampereen tai Turun joukkoliikenne on ihan samanlainen brändi kuin FujitsuSiemens, Prisma tai Yleisradio.

 Niin, ehkä muuten TV-toiminta sopii paremmaksi vertaukseksi: kun YLE ostaa tuotantoyhtiöltä ohjelman, pitäisikö tuotantoyhtiön logon näkyä YLE:n kanavalogon sijaan koko ohjelman ajan jossain nurkassa? Nythän tuotantoyhtiön tunnus vilahtaa ohjelman alussa tai lopussa, jotta ihmisille jää jonkinlainen käsitys siitä, että ei ollut YLEn omat työntekijät tuottamassa, samoin kuin Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä, kun Paunun tai Veolian logo vilahtaa näkökentässä bussiin astuessa.




> Tuolla perustelullahan Keskustorin jälkeen ihmiset varmaan ihmettelevät päivittäin kovasti, mihin auto on menossa kun oli tutut värit mutta reitti onkin eri?


En ymmärrä tuota logiikkaa. Tarkoitin, että käytännössä monet mieltävät ainoastaan TKL-värisen bussin oikeaksi bussiksi huolimatta yhteistariffiliikenteen jo yli 10-vuotisista perinteistä. Esimerkiksi linjan 27 itäpäässä ei muunlaisista busseista ole edes kokemusta kuin TKL:n sinisistä. Jos sinne yhtäkkiä ajaisi joku valkoinen veolia, monet epäröisivät, uskaltaako kyytiin nousta. Nyt puhun toki mutu-tuntumalla, mutta voin hyvin kuvitella, että jotkut eivät edes noteeraa muun värisiä busseja odotellessaan omaa bussia. Jos sitten ajaakin se kaksseiska veolian väreissä ohi Koskipuistossa, ei sitä välttämättä huomata kun kuvitellaan sen väristen autojen menevän johonkin Teiskoon. Seutuliikenneväylillä taas ollaan herkempiä rekisteröimään eri värisiä busseja ja tuijottamaan lähinnä linjakilpeen, kun niitä pitkin on jo kauan liikennöinyt eri värisiä busseja.





> Oleellisinta on se, että väritys loukkaa yksityisen liikennöitsijän tuotebrandäystä (ja supistaa kansallisen linjaliikenteen visuaalista kukoistusta) ja on tarpeettoman kallista suhteessa hyötyyn (jota ei ole).


Yksityisen liikennöitsijän tuotebrändäys ei ole oleellinen asia, jos se on vain alihankkija, urakoitsija. Tällöin riittää, että liikennöitsijän logo näkyy kuluttajansuojan vuoksi bussissa, muuten noudatetaan joukkoliikenneviranomaisen määrittelemää brändiä. Jos kansallisen linjaliikenteen visuaalinen kukoistus on yksinomaan liikennöitsijäkohtainen, on yhden joukkoliikenneviranomaisen toimialan liikenne aikamoista värien sekamelskaa, kuten Helsingin seudulla. En ymmärrä, mitä hyötyä siitä on, jos jokainen liikennöitsijä liimaa (tai jopa jättää liimaamatta) omat tarransa. Tilaajavärityksessä suurin hyöty on yhtenäinen brändi, jonka tuntevat kaikki.

Ongelma on lähinnä toimialan ylittävän joukkoliikenteen brändäys, jos liikenne on yhteistariffissa.

----------


## Eppu

> Esimerkiksi linjan 27 itäpäässä ei muunlaisista busseista ole edes kokemusta kuin TKL:n sinisistä. Jos sinne yhtäkkiä ajaisi joku valkoinen veolia, monet epäröisivät, uskaltaako kyytiin nousta. Nyt puhun toki mutu-tuntumalla, mutta voin hyvin kuvitella, että jotkut eivät edes noteeraa muun värisiä busseja odotellessaan omaa bussia. Jos sitten ajaakin se kaksseiska veolian väreissä ohi Koskipuistossa, ei sitä välttämättä huomata kun kuvitellaan sen väristen autojen menevän johonkin Teiskoon.


Olis se aika kummallista jos ei huomattaisi, kun edessä olevassa suurehkossa ledilinjakilvessä lukee selvästi linjan numero ja määränpää. Epäselvempiäkin linjakilvityksiä näkee eri suunnilla, mutta silti ihmiset ovat oppineet nousemaan kyytiin auton värityksestä huolimatta. Silloin yhteistariffin alkuaikoina toki tilanne oli eri, mutta valtaosa asiakkaista on jo oppinut että muillakin pääsee kuin kaupungin sinisillä.

----------


## Lipton

Turussa pakkaa vielä "sekoittaa" esimerkiksi Lietoon tunnuksella 280 jne ajavat bussit, joissa ei kaupungin lippu kelpaa, mutta linjanumero ja yhteistariffitunnus löytyy. Tilaajavärityksen myötä todennäköisesti näillekin linjoille eksyy ennenpitkää tilaajaväritteistä kalustoa.

Tilaajavärityksen sijaan voisi investoida kunnolliseen aikataulukirjaan, jossa ei joka ikiselle lähdölle samassa taulussa olisi uniikkia reittivariaatiota RHZ** - tyyliin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hemmetti mitään tilaajavärityksiä tarvita! Sellaista väriä ei ole, mikä kaikkia miellyttäisi - joten pitäkööt firmat omansa. Tällä hetkellä kaikilla Turussa liikennöivillä taloilla on asialliset värit - paitsi ent.liikennelaitoksella, jonka tummankeltainen sävy on aikansa elänyt.

----------


## GT8N

Kyllä se vaan on niin, että läheskään kaikki ei ymmärrä sitä, että erivärisellä autolla pääsee samaan paikkaan. Jos vaikka 90Y tulee Sorilasta Pyynikintorille, usealta pysäkiltä välttämättä kukaan ei uskalla nousta kyytiin. Perässä tuleva 28 tosin kelpaa, vaikka reitissä ei ole mitään eroa. Tässä on varmasti joukkoliikenteen brändillä merkitystä. Tosin jos on menossa jonnekin ennen Pyynikintoria, ja autossa lukee Pyynikintori, sekä siinä on yhteistariffilogo, on oltava jotenkin yksinkertainen, jos ei nouse kyytiin, vaan jää mielummin odottamaan seuraavaa.

Tämä ei ole läheskään ainoa tapaus, vaano on melko yleistä, että erilaista autoa pelätään. Välillä kun 550:lla on jokin ei-jokerivärinen auto, monella pysäkillä jäädään odottamaan seuraavaa 550:aa. Siinä on kanssa luetunymmärtäminen aika vähissä.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä ei ole läheskään ainoa tapaus, vaano on melko yleistä, että erilaista autoa pelätään. Välillä kun 550:lla on jokin ei-jokerivärinen auto, monella pysäkillä jäädään odottamaan seuraavaa 550:aa. Siinä on kanssa luetunymmärtäminen aika vähissä.


Matkustajilla on muutenkin outoja tapoja. Jos esimerkiksi Pasilan asemalta menevät 58 ja 58B täysin samaa reittiä Itäkeskukseen, niin osa matkustajista menee edellä 58:n ja osa jää odottamaan 58B:tä tai toisin päin. Tämä tapahtuu, vaikka se toinen bussi olisi tyhjempi ja tämä matkustajien tavoittelema bussi täynnä. Ihmisiltä voisi toivoa hieman uteliaisuutta selvittää, kuinka päivittäin käytettävät linjat kulkevat, jotta ei tarvitsisi ahtautua siihen tietyn linjan bussiin, jos toisellakin pääsee perille.

----------


## Lipton

> Tällä hetkellä kaikilla Turussa liikennöivillä taloilla on asialliset värit


Ja jos tuo väkisin pitää saada niin ei mitään "Kööpenhaminan keltainen kohtaa Malmön vihreän", kuten toisaalla todettiin. 

Ja tuo TLO:n väritys on tyylikäs: yksinkertainen, mutta ei silti tylsä, sävyt ovat hyvät ja sopii hyvin moniin korimalleihin, uusiinkin. Lisäksi taitaa olla eniten katukuvassa näkyvä väritys kuitenkin.

----------


## Lipton

Tulipa jännä negaatio:

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne OY:n liikennöintisopimuksessa edellytetään vuodelle 2009 kahden uuden bussin hankintaa (teliautoja) sekä uusien bussien maalaamista tilaajaväreihin. Ettei vain olisi tulossa kolmea keltavihreää Scalaa Villähteeltä?

Vielä noita ei kyllä tilattu ole, mutta...

----------


## JSL

Miksei saman tien kokovihreä? Vanhan paikallisen sanonnan mukaanhan hylätyt autot pitää maalata vihreiksi ja heittää Aurajokeen. Vihreiksi jotta kalat ei pelästy.  :Smile:  On se kumma kun JL-lautakunta ei järkevämpään pohdiskeluun pysty, tekisivät jotain hyödyllistä.

----------


## JaniP

Synkkä kaupunki tarvitsee pirteän värin. Pahin mahdollinen on minusta se liian yleinen sininen ja vaalean sininen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös ensin voisi kieltää kamalat (kokoteipatut) mainosbussit? Nehän vasta erivärisiä on! Andersson on onnistunut pilaamaan jo Scalankin alyttömillä teippauksilla. (tietysti joku ulkopuolinen ne teippaa) Luulisi tyhmemmänkin kuitenkin tajuavan katsoa lähinnä linjakilpeä, kun odottelee autoa...

----------


## deepthroat

Niin mistähän tässä tilaajaväritys vouhotuksessa oikeastaan on kysymys ? Oikeistolaidan puolueet ajavat voimakkaasti kunnallisten palveluiden yksityistämistä, myös joukkoliikenteeseen. Onko tilaajavärityksen avulla tarkoitus pissittää tavallista kuntalaista silmään, jotta hän ei huomaisi kunnan omistaman liikennelaitoksen vaihtumista kilpailutettuun yksityisten hoitamaan liikenteeseen?

----------


## ultrix

> Onko tilaajavärityksen avulla tarkoitus pissittää tavallista kuntalaista silmään, jotta hän ei huomaisi kunnan omistaman liikennelaitoksen vaihtumista kilpailutettuun yksityisten hoitamaan liikenteeseen?


Ainakin se vie huomion yksityistämisen tapahtuessa ulkoisesta muutoksesta varsinaiseen palvelun laadun muutokseen. Jos annettaisiin Tuottajan käyttää minkäväristä kalustoa tahansa, olisi kohta Aamulehden tekstaripalsta täynnä vihaisia kommentteja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ainakin se vie huomion yksityistämisen tapahtuessa ulkoisesta muutoksesta varsinaiseen palvelun laadun muutokseen. Jos annettaisiin Tuottajan käyttää minkäväristä kalustoa tahansa, olisi kohta Aamulehden tekstaripalsta täynnä vihaisia kommentteja.


Luuletko tosissasi, että suuri matkustava yleisö edes huomaisi asiaa puhumattakaan siitä, että pitäisi sitä jotenkin valittamisen arvoisena asiana? Jos joku tekstarin moisesta lähettäisi (vielä valitusmielessä) taitaisi se olla vain ja ainoastaan teikäläinen itse...

----------


## Lipton

Tämän päivän Turun Sanomat uutisoi aiheesta

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tämän päivän Turun Sanomat uutisoi aiheesta


Nyt se on sitten "korkeammassa kädessä" eli poliitikkojen päätöksessä. Toivottavasti osaavat päättää oikein, eli olla hyväksymättä tarpeetonta muutosta. Turkulaisista tosin ei koskaan tiedä... :Wink:

----------


## deepthroat

> Luuletko tosissasi, että suuri matkustava yleisö edes huomaisi asiaa puhumattakaan siitä, että pitäisi sitä jotenkin valittamisen arvoisena asiana? Jos joku tekstarin moisesta lähettäisi (vielä valitusmielessä) taitaisi se olla vain ja ainoastaan teikäläinen itse...


Mutta eikös se ole hienoa, kun oikeistovihreä postipoika tietää ja osaa kaiken paemmin, kuin toistakymmentavuotta ammatikseen joukkoliikenteestä leipänsä saaneet, saatikka että hänellä on argumentteja valittaa liikenteenhoidosta...

----------


## LateZ

Turussa on aina ollut monenväristä kalustoa. Tilaajaväritykseen siirtyminen tapahtuu hitaasti. En usko Turussa olevan asialla juuri merkitystä, etenkin kun seutuliikenneautot eivät alkuvaiheessa vaihda kuitenkaan väriään. Ei tilaajaväritys huonokaan asia ole. Ainakaan, jos siihen siirrytään kaikessa rauhassa ja tarvittaessa sallitaan varavaunuissa muitakin värejä, jos niitä ajavat yritykset toimivat muussakin liikenteessä. Sen sijaan tilaajavärityksessä olevalla autolla ei tule ajaa muuta liikennettä.

Kai Tampereen tilaajavärityksen yksi idea on ollut juuri noissa kuntalaisten peloissa kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen liittyen. Kun tuttuja sinisiä busseja ajavatkin perinteiset Tampereen seudun yritykset ja homman nähdään toimivan, on taas yksi syy vähemmän olla kilpailuttamatta liikennettä. Ei siinä kuntalaisten silmään pissaamisesta ole kyse. Siniset bussit herättävät vähemmän tunteita ja ehkä auttavat kuntalaisia kiinnittämään huomiota oikeasti asian kannalta tärkeisiin seikkoihin.

----------


## ultrix

> Luuletko tosissasi, että suuri matkustava yleisö edes huomaisi asiaa puhumattakaan siitä, että pitäisi sitä jotenkin valittamisen arvoisena asiana? Jos joku tekstarin moisesta lähettäisi (vielä valitusmielessä) taitaisi se olla vain ja ainoastaan teikäläinen itse...


No ainakin perinteisen vasemmiston äänestäjät (ja poliitikot) huomaisivat asian ja nostaisivat äläkän. Suurelle yleisölle varmasti on tärkeintä se, että bussi kulkee, ja että ikkunasta näkee pihalle.




> Mutta eikös se ole hienoa, kun oikeistovihreä postipoika tietää ja osaa kaiken paemmin, kuin toistakymmentavuotta ammatikseen joukkoliikenteestä leipänsä saaneet, saatikka että hänellä on argumentteja valittaa liikenteenhoidosta...


Tämä on ilmeisesti tarkoitettu piikkinä minulle, mutta en tunnista itseäni oikeistovihreäksi postipojaksi. Minulla on mielipiteitä sekä porvarilliselta että sosialistiselta puolelta, mm. ihanneyhteiskuntani on monelta osin lähellä sitä, mitä DDR:n piti olla (solidaarinen yhteiskunta ilman Stasi-kyttäystä, demokratian poljentaa ja yksityisominaisuuden pakkolunastuksia). 

Pidän tavoiteltavana tilannetta, jossa julkinen valta (tai käyttäjiensä muodostama osuuskunta) omistaa kaiken fyysisen infrastruktuurin (liikennejärjestelmä, vesi, energia, tietoliikenne), mutta jättää käytännön palvelujen operoinnin yksityisten operaattorien käsiin sillä varauksella, että myös julkisen vallan omat operaattorit markkinoilla olisivat mahdollisia. Tilaaja-tuottaja-malli on erittäin hyvä asia, vaikka kaikissa palveluissa se ei ole järjestämismallina parhaimmasta päästä. 
Tämä mielipide kuulostaa kuulijan poliittisesta suuntautumisesta riippuen joko vasemmistolaiselta tai oikeistolaiselta. 

Lisäksi en ole ollut työsuhteessa postipalveluja tarjoaviin yhteisöihin sitten viime elokuun, eikä sivutoimella muutenkaan pitäisi tässä asiassa olla relevanssia. Olen päätoiminen opiskelija pääaineena kunnallisoikeus, sivuaineena mm. kunnallispolitiikkaa, yhdyskuntatekniikkaa, muita kauppa- ja hallintotieteitä sekä liikennealan ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelun opintojaksoja TTY:ssä). Minut on vasta valittu jäseneksi Tamperen kaupungin liikennetoimikuntaan ja Tampereen Infratuotanto Liikelaitoksen johtokuntaan varajäseneksi.

Eiköhän tässä ollut jo tarpeeksi egotrippiä joksikin aikaa  :Wink:  Kaikki kunnia linja-autoalan ammattilaisille, mutta oletteko deepthroat ja Admiral Observer joukkoliikennemarkkinoinnin asiantuntijoita? En väitä, että itse olisin, vaikka keväämmällä saatan ollakin. =)

----------


## Eira

> Keltsukat ollaam maalamas uurevvärisiks. Irea on saatu takavuosien Etelä-Afrikkalaisest joukkoliikenteest misä oli eri osastot erifärisil. Etupää piretään keltasena tavallisil ihmisil mut takapäähäm maalataav viheriäinen alue niit varten ketä vastustaa toriparkkii.


Rario Saran Uutissi Turust 12.2.2009 (Ei virallissi, mut torellissi)

----------


## Lipton

Tilaajavärityksen tulo on nyt päätetty:

Turun Sanomat uutisoi aiheesta

----------


## JSL

Eli lopputuloksena on vieläkin sekavampi ilme kun TLO-ajoon jää vanhat romut vielä paljon tilaajavärityksenkin jälkeen.. Täällä tuntuu olevan Turun tauti voimissaan.

----------


## hylje

Uutisissa tai pöytäkirjoissa ei ainakaan minun silmiini osunut mainintaa vanhan kaluston uudelleenmaalaamisesta ja -teippaamisesta. Luultavasti kuitenkin kaikki vakiokalusto kilpailutetulla linjalla tilataan tilaajavärein, oli kalusto uutta tai vanhaa. Tällöin tilaajaväritys tulee lähes täyteen näkyvyyteen kun kaikki tilaukset on uusittu. Tässähän ei pitäisi mennä kuin kolmesta viiteen vuoteen.

----------


## ultrix

> Eli lopputuloksena on vieläkin sekavampi ilme kun TLO-ajoon jää vanhat romut vielä paljon tilaajavärityksenkin jälkeen...


Eiköhän tilaajaväritys tule koskemaan kaikkea 2010 aloittavan Turun seudun joukkoliikenneviranomaisen järjestämää liikennettä.

----------


## JSL

No kun TLO on osakeyhtiö, johon kuuluu seinähullut, Lehtinen ja SL. TLO ajaa omilla tai jäsentensä liikenneluvilla. Nykyään myös Liedossa ja taitaa joku mennä Tarvasjoellekin. TLO ei aja Turun sisäistä liikennettä enää. Mielenkiintoiseksi tilanteen tekee Kuninkojan/Ruskon linjat. Onko 19x-sarja kokonaan lääninhallituksen luvalla ajettava? (Muuten korvasi Anderssonin ajaman kilpailutetun sisäisen liikenteen 19/190 ILMAN tarjouskilpailua!)

----------


## ultrix

> No kun TLO on osakeyhtiö, johon kuuluu seinähullut, Lehtinen ja SL. TLO ajaa omilla tai jäsentensä liikenneluvilla.


Ei aja enää ensi vuonna. Turun seudulle muodostetaan joukkoliikenneviranomainen, joka tilaa liikenteen koko viranomaisen toimialueella. Silloin TLO joko ottaa tilaajavärityksen käyttöön tai itkee ja ottaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ultrix, olet nyt jonkun vuoden edellä aikaasi. Turun seudun viranomaisesta on ehdotus lakiluonnoksen lausuntopyynnössä, mutta asiaa ei ole vielä loppuun asti sovittu. 
3.12.2009 jälkeen ajetaan jokin aika joka tapauksessa siirtymäkauden käyttöoikeussopimuksilla,
ja kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen, jossa tilaajaväritys tulee ajankohtaiseksi, siirryttäneen vasta myöhemmin vaiheittain.

----------


## ultrix

> Ultrix, olet nyt jonkun vuoden edellä aikaasi.





> Ja kaikkiin yllämainittuihinkin pätee vielä iso JOS-sana.


Olenkin optimisti.  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Tuo uusi tilaaja olisi kyllä hyvä asia ja parantaisi montaa asiaa ja poistaisi päällekkäinajoa.  :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Olenkin optimisti.


Eikö kannattaisi esittää tuo optimismi mielipiteinä eikä "faktoina"?

----------


## moxu

Kyllä Turun kaupungin sisäisten bussien pitää olla keltsuja.
Eri asia sitten on, päätyisikö noita tilaajavärityksen mukaisia ajoneuvoja maakuntaankin, jos -kun- operaattoreilla kuitenkin olisi samoissa kalustokierrätyksissä kauemmaskin ylettyviä linjoja. Ja kuinka järkevää Turussa lopulta on pitää bussilinjastossa kiinni kuntarajoista..?

----------


## Waltsu

No niin, äänestyksen tulos on melkoisen selvä! Odotin hiukan enemmän ääniä TLO:n siniselle. Ruskean kannattajat lienevät savolaisia tai haikailevat Förbomin aikoja takaisin, mustaakin kalustoa löytyy Turusta FC Interin varikolta.

Seuraavaksi voidaankin miettiä sitä, minkälaisia koristuksia keltaisen (tai mikä sitten lopullinen pääväri onkaan) lisäksi busseihin voisi sommitella.

----------


## JSL

Laittakaaskin johonki esille pummin autojen kuvia!

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi viikolla johtokunta käsittelee uutta ehdotusta tilaajavärityksestä.

----------


## jltku

> Ensi viikolla johtokunta käsittelee uutta ehdotusta tilaajavärityksestä.


Ihan vain täsmennykseksi kyllä se on joukkoliikennelautakunta, joka asiaa käsittelee ja siitä päättää. Ei mikään johtokunta.

----------


## Waltsu

Tuon uuden ehdotuksen pyrstö ei kyllä miellytä meikäläisen silmää. Liljakuvio on mukava piriste tasaiseen väriin. Ehkä voisi jopa sallia tietyn määrän liikennöitsijän omaa kuviointia, kunhan pääväri on keltainen?

----------


## KjaO-K

Siis sanokaa suoraan, että se on USKOMATTOMAN KAMALA tuo uusi ehdotus. Edellinenkin oli parempi. Vanha "keltsunkeltainen" kestää todennäköisesti aikaa paremmin, kuin nuo muodinmukaiset kotkotukset.

----------


## ultrix

Minusta tuo päivitetty ehdotus on nätempi kuin keltavihreä "Destia-väritys". Nämähän ovat makuasioita, jotka ratkaisee jokin raati kaupungin sisällä.

----------


## JSL

Maalataan mieluummin vaikka punamullalla kuin tota kamalaa ehdotusta!

----------


## Rusetti

> Maalataan mieluummin vaikka punamullalla kuin tota kamalaa ehdotusta!


Kannatetaan , tulis työpaikkoja automaalareillekin lisää kun autot maalattasiin kuukauden värein uusiksi. Mutta ehdotus on todellakin ruma. Ei keltaisessa päävärissä vikaa ole mutta toi peräon karmee.

----------


## Waltsu

Uusimmassa ehdotuksessa pyrstö on valkoinen.

----------


## JSL

Juu-juu, valkonenhan se on ihan kiva kun suola ja loska lentää! Mutta, parempi sekin, kuin kamala vihreä.

----------


## Sepeli

Hmmm. Olisi tuohon keltaisen jatkoksi kyllä sopinut paremmin moni muu väri kuin valkoinen. Beigekin esimerkiksi. Itse en ole kelta-vihreää versiota nähnyt, mutta kuulostaa hyvälle. Yksi mahdollisuus olisi ollut antaa liikennöitsijöiden värittää tuo takaosa omilla väreillään, niin olisi ollut molemmat mukana, sekä keltainen tilaajaväri, että liikennöitsijän väri/värit.
Onko tuo asia jo päätetty vai vieläkö on mahdollisesti tulossa muutoksia?

----------


## NK

Tuo kelta-valkoinen värityshän on hyvä... jos haluaa mainostaa Multitabsia. Johan Rymättylän linjalla tuon väristä olikin muutamia vuosia sitten (Jalon entinen 35).

Kyllä jokaisen yksityisen liikenteenharjoittajan tulisi saada itse päättää minkä värisiä autonsa ovat. Tilaaja voisi päättää Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:n autojen värit, mutta jättää yksityiset rauhaan. Tähänkin asti on hyvin pärjätty eri värisin autoin ja ihmiset ovat tiettävästi päässeet määränpäihinsä. Linjakilvestä näkee minkä linjan auto on kyseessä eikä värityksestä. Jos keltsujen perinteet halutaan säilyttää niin se on helppoa, samat ankeanruskeat pysykööt. Jos halutaan raikkautta, TLO:n värit pysykööt. 

On muuten kaikenkaikkiaan kamalia nuo ammattilaisten keltavihreät ja keltavalkoiset ehdotukset. Kyllä liikennöitsijöiden omat värit on pääosin pitkään harkittuja ja edustavat olemassa olevaa brändiä, näin myös TLO:n ja keltsujen värit. Pitäisikö liikennöitsijöiden tehdä tuleviin kilpailuihin kaksi eri tarjousta? Toinen asiallisin hinnoin, ilman tilaajavärejä ja toinen kallein hinnoin, tilaajavärien kanssa. Siinä voisi sitten tilaaja päättää onko hinta/laatu tärkeämpi kriteeri kuin autojen väritys.

----------


## hylje

Tilaajavärit ovat näkyvyys- ja brändikysymys, jolla markkinoidaan bussiliikennettä: keltainen bussi on kova juttu, keltaisella bussilla pääsee minne päin kaupunkia, keltainen bussi on kätevä... Minulle on kuitenkin jäänyt hämäräksi, miten tilaajavärit voisivat vaikuttaa linjastoon tai kaluston luotettavuuteen tai kuljettajatilanteeseen tai juokseviin kustannuksiin.

----------


## JaniP

Tuli mieleeni, että yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla värjätä se takaosa kaupunginosien mukaan, mutta ehkä sellainen ei oikein toimi.

----------


## jltku

Nyt se on sitten päätetty. Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti tilaajavärityksestä maanantaisessa kokouksessaan. Täältä se löytyy: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2009/0406004t/2073817.htm

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miten auton väri vaikuttaa 10 vuoden pituisen sopimuksen hintaan? Ei keltainen auto maksa sinistä autoa enempää. Satunnaisesti linjalla olevaa vara-autoa ei taatusti kukaan maalaa uudelleen, eikä se ole ajatuskaan. Eriasia on koko touhun järkevyys...

----------


## Scania-111

Herätetäänpä tämä keskustelu uudestaan henkiin, kun on nyt jo noita nähty ihan liikenteessä. Toisaalta turhaa minusta tehdä uusi ketju aiheesta kun on jo ennestäänkin yksi.

Väritys/ulkonäkö on tietysti niinkuin joku mainitsi makukysymys. Muutama sananen siitä kuitenkin. Yhteinäinenkö nykyään: EI, kaikenmailman kokomainokset ja valkosella pohjalla liikennöitsijän tarra ym. TLO:n väri raikas: kaikki eivät kuulu edes systeemiin ja minusta TLO väritys ainoa motiivi on halpa ja helppous (eli vedetään vaan listojen/saumojen mukaan eri värejä. TuKL:n väri ruma ja pakotetaan vain ko. liikennöitsijä pitämään omaa väriä/tilaajaväriä: eiköhän TuKL:n sorsiminen ja ahdistelu riitä jo. (OT) Ilman JLT:n toimia yksityiset kiskoisivat mielinmäärin tukia/korvauksia ja ajaisivat 15-20v vanhalla kalustolla. 
Kalliimpi tarjous tilaajavärityksellä varustetulla autolla: kyllä ne maalit ja maalaukset ihan kaikki maksavat ja ovat samoissa hinnoissa.

Vahvistettu tilaajaväritus aivan siedettävä, toki nämä vaaleankeltaiset tekstit/kuviot valkoisella perässä huonohko ratkaisu. Muuten yhtenäisen värityksen tarkoitus on selvä, juuri tuo yhtenäisyys. Tuskin kukaan luuli että väri muut ongelmat poistaisi.

Sitten kysymys, onko kukaan tehnyt listausta näistä tilaajaväritys autoista esim. tyyliin:

Auton numero: 99. Tyyppi/vm: Scania Scala/2010. Liikennöitsijä: Oy Bussifirma Ab

----------


## hmikko

Valittu väritys sinänsä on minusta hyvän näköinen, erittäin tunnistettavasti turkulainen, ja sen verran selkeä, että liikennöitsijän tarra tms. ei yhtenäisyyttä haittaa. Tillaajaväritys, varsinkin kun se poikkeaa kuvioltaan liikennöitsijöiden omaehtoisesti harrastamista, saa bussit näyttämään siltä, että niitäkin on ajateltu ja että systeemiä arvostetaan. Värityksellä ilman muuta on vaikutus mielikuviin, vaikka palvelulle ei mitään uutta olekaan tapahtunut. En silti menisi väittämään, että uusi väritys on erityisen hyvää designia, sillä hommassa tietysti kävi juuri niin kuin etukäteen kritisoitiin: bussin eniten rapaantuva osa on valkoinen, mikä korostaa auton likaisuutta komeasti. Juuri nyt on hiekoitussorakuravelli parhaimmillaan ja autot sen mukaisessa kunnossa.

Itse olisin pistänyt koko auton keltaisella ja joskus toivottavasti saatavat ratikat myös. Turun uusi kirkastettu keltainen on jokseenkin sama kuin yksivärisissä Berliinin joukkoliikennevälineissä (poislukien S-Bahn), ja minusta siellä näyttää aika hyvältä. Lupaan, että kukaan ei silti erehtyisi luulemaan Turkua Berliiniksi.

----------


## buse

Usean bussin uudella tilaajavärityksellä nähnyt takaapäin niin likaisena ettei edes linjanumeroa näy, niin uusissa scaloissa kuin vanhoissa volvoissa ja muutenkin valkoinen osa tulee likaiseksi. Onneksi joskus sentään on jaksettu sen verran vaivaa että on pyyhitty lika pois linjanumeron kohdalta. No sitten onko jollain tietoa kun olen  nähnyt sellaisia busseja missä etupää on keltainen (http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2010/H...nd_1.jpg)mutta loppupää on mainosteipattu. Eikös se niin ollu et busseis ei ois saanu olla koko bussin peittäviä mainoksia?

----------


## Eira

Tänpäivän TS:ssa sivulla 6 oleva kuva paljasti että maalausfirma on pahan kerran fuskannut tilaajavärityksessä katon osalta. Keltaisen kuuluu tasaisesti häipyä valkoiseksi mutta katossapa onkin jätetty jyrkkä raja keltaisen ja valkoisen välille. Bussin katto ei luonnollisesti näy pysäkeiltä ja katutasosta, mutta tietystikin kerrostalojen ikkunoista ja ylikulkusilloilta. Tilaaja ei ole varmaankaan kiivennyt bussin katolle tarkastamaan väritystä. Fuskaus ei ole satunnaista, kun kuvassa kahden toisensa sivuuttavan bussin kattoon on jätetty raja. Asia täytyy tietenkin korjata ja maalausfirma on asetettava vastuuseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Tänpäivän TS:ssa sivulla 6 oleva kuva paljasti että maalausfirma on pahan kerran fuskannut tilaajavärityksessä katon osalta. Keltaisen kuuluu tasaisesti häipyä valkoiseksi mutta katossapa onkin jätetty jyrkkä raja keltaisen ja valkoisen välille. Bussin katto ei luonnollisesti näy pysäkeiltä ja katutasosta, mutta tietystikin kerrostalojen ikkunoista ja ylikulkusilloilta. Tilaaja ei ole varmaankaan kiivennyt bussin katolle tarkastamaan väritystä. Fuskaus ei ole satunnaista, kun kuvassa kahden toisensa sivuuttavan bussin kattoon on jätetty raja. Asia täytyy tietenkin korjata ja maalausfirma on asetettava vastuuseen.


Teippiähän se häivytys on kyljissäkin, miksi ihmeessä katossa sama asia pitäisi tehdä maalilla?

----------


## Eira

> Teippiähän se häivytys on kyljissäkin, miksi ihmeessä katossa sama asia pitäisi tehdä maalilla?


Tietysti sen tahon joka vastaa suorakaitteitten teippauksesta, tulee suorittaa työnsä loppuun, eikä fuskata.

----------


## ultrix

> Teippiähän se häivytys on kyljissäkin, miksi ihmeessä katossa sama asia pitäisi tehdä maalilla?


Ammattietiikan vuoksi. Jos työstään ylpeää puuseppää pyydetään tekemään kaunis kokopuinen hyllykkö, niin ei se timpuri sitä takaosaa tee vaneerista vaikka sitä ei pääse normaalisti kukaan näkemään.

EDIT: Anteeksi, luin huonosti. Pointtisi oli näköjään teippi vs. maali.

----------


## hmikko

Nimim. kämppä 7. kerroksessa bussipysäkin yläpuolella voi todistaa, että kaikkien tilaajavärityksessä olevien bussien katossa on terävärajainen raita, epäilemättä ihan suunnitelman mukaan. Tämä on nyt mielestäni aika pieni ongelma. Katoilla on myös  erinäköisiä epäesteettisiä ilmastointipömpeleitä jne., joiden ulkomuotoon bussivalmistaja ei selvästi ole yrittänytkään panostaa, kun ne eivät näy jalankulkijoille. Keskustella voisi näiden sijaan vaikka siitä, että kaupunki suunnittelee juurikin 300 bussivuoron supistuksia.

----------


## Kani

Myös alustan osalta on fuskattu ja jätetty se ilman tilaajaväritystä. Linja-auton alla liikkuvilla ei näin ole varmaa tietoa siitä, minkä värinen auto on kyseessä. Linjakilpikin puuttuu sekä katolta että auton alta.

Miten tällaista voi tapahtua, ei ennen ollut näin huonosti kaikki.

----------


## jltku

> Keskustella voisi näiden sijaan vaikka siitä, että kaupunki suunnittelee juurikin 300 bussivuoron supistuksia.


Oikaistaanpa tähänkin ketjuun tuo lakkautusasia. Ei suinkaan kaupunki ole suunnittelemassa 300 bussivuoron supistuksia, vaan TLO ja sen liikennöitsijät. Kaupungilla ei ole vielä toistaiseksi juurikaan sananvaltaa tuon liikenteen suunnitteluun.

----------

